# Dance Classes from 2yrs



## TEAM (Sep 14, 2012)

New Term Starts Monday 17th September 2012 

Venue - Goodliffe Halls Christ Church, 1 Highland Road, SE19 1DP 

At TEAM we provide professional yet affordable classes in all genres of dance, ballet, tap, commercial jazz and specialist pre-school classes. As a school we have a 100% pass rate in our dance vocational exams and all students have the opportunities to take part in festivals, shows and competitions. Please take a look at our website www.bepartoftheteam.co.uk or follow us on twitter @bepartoftheteam

Autumn Term Timetable 

Monday 

Lower Hall 

2.30-3.00pm    Little Stars(2-3yrs) £3.50 

4.00-4.45pm    Rising Stars(4-5yrs)£4.50 

4.45-5.30pm    Beginners Jazz(5-7yrs) £4.50 

5.30-6.15pm    Inter Jazz(11+yrs)£4.50 

Upper Hall 

4.00-4.40pm    Primary Tap(6 -7 yrs) £4.00 

4.50-5.30pm    Teeny Tappers(4-5yrs) £4.00 

5.30-6.15pm    Junior Jazz(8-10yrs) £4.50 

6.15-6.55pm    Grade 1 Tap(7yrs+) £ 4.00 


Thursday 

Lower Hall 

3.30-4.00pm    Little Swans Ballet(2-3yrs) £3.50 

4.00-4.40pm    Pre- Primary Ballet(4-5yrs) £4.00 

4.45-5.25pm    Primary Ballet(6-8yrs) £4.00 

5.30-6.15pm    Grade 2 Tap(9yrs+) £4.50 


Please note if you do both Tap and Jazz you will save 50p making the two classes a very competitive price of £8.00 

For more information about being part of the TEAM call 07801 73500 or email info@bepartoftheteam.co.uk 

WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU!


----------

